# extremely low fps with Fraps



## gerby1990 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi, i've been trying to record some gameplay vids of Worms Armageddon but i noticed that as soon as the game starts the framerate drops to 3-5 fps or so. this game is very old and should be able to run at the highest speed even on a pentium 2. However, when I play COD2 on low graphics and start recording then the fps is pretty normal (25 fps) which is pretty good for a low-end pc like mine. Also, Age of Empires 2 has the same fps problems, it stays around 5 fps. The settings i use in Fraps are 30 fps, Full-size and i record the sound too. A friend of mine has en extremely slow pc with an on board graphics card, but he can record normally with about the same fps in-game when playing without capture. Any ideas? i've updated the driver for my Geforce 8300 GS to the most recent one and i'm running Windows XP...
thanks in advance,
Gerby


----------



## Equi1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I advice you don't use frap's for worms and run it in window mode and use hyper-cam.
Or if you have paided for frap's try worms in windowed mode.
It should lessen the strain because when i use hyper-cam in fullscreen or stretch it to fit my screen then throw a game into fullscreen it gives me an oversize prompt. Stating its too big. Or try changing your codec for recording or lessen the quality so it a less strain as well.


----------



## gerby1990 (Aug 24, 2008)

still a bit strange why CoD2 does record normally and also that my friend is using exactly the same version of Worms and exactly the same build of Fraps, i'll give hyper-cam a try then and run it in windowed mode. thx for the swift response ray:


----------



## gerby1990 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hypercam just isnt the solution, the framerate is ok but no matter how much i tweak the settings the colours are completely gone, in fact i only see red and yellow and green or something. Also the sound quality is extremely poor. Fraps was an easy to use program that works for 9/10 people and i'd like it to work as good as it does on my friend's pc, which is a 3 times slower system. There must be some quick fix for this, i've read many forums with people having similar problems, all of em got solved by a tiny modification i wonder if there any other hotfixes for this. i'll try uninstalling some crappy video codecs or something but i'm running out of ideas.
greetz,
Gerby


----------



## Equi1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Your right hyper-cam isn't the solution but it can give high end quality if used correctly. I advice you go to youtube and look at some of the videos about how to improve the video recording quality. When i use hypercame its fine. also what graphics card are you running? If its low that could be another problem. And speaking of Codecs like you stated that could be a major problem. There perhaps out of date.


----------



## gerby1990 (Aug 24, 2008)

My graphics card is a Nvidia 8300 GS which is slow but at least not a built-in card like my friend has, i just uninstalled Divx and Xvid codecs but no luck there. only notable difference between my pc and my friends is that my harddisk contains much more data making it a bit slower then a fresh install of course. could freeing up disk-space help solve this problem? btw i have 3 gb of memory (2x512, 2x1024 MB) and a AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-core 4400+ running at 2.31 ghz, maybe that info is of some use to you i dont know. perhaps Fraps has issues with certain CPU's... Also, could this be the result of an outdated DirectX/OpenGL? where can i check what version i'm running?
EDIT: I've tried changing the affinity for Fraps, instead of using 1 core i made it use both cores, with no result.


----------



## gerby1990 (Aug 24, 2008)

i've tried a program called Taksi, which is based on Fraps, frame rate was low and most of the screen was black just like with Hyper-cam...


----------



## Equi1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. I'm not sure what could be the problem. If i had my actual computer working id be-able to help you better. If you wanna update your DirectX google DirectX and see if that works. And have you tryed running it in windowed mode or anything? Also trying looking around on other support forums for the fix. Sometime when you use a codec or something you might have to uninstall then re-install the program for it to take full effect. But that's only happened to me once tho.

Sorry for the bad support. I'm just in a jam myself with computers I'm trying to get out of.


----------



## gerby1990 (Aug 24, 2008)

I've just let this issue go for now, i simply have more important stuff to do then making in-game movies so it doesnt matter if u reply now or 2 weeks from now. thx for the support so far, i'll definately address this issue on some other support forums and maybe, as u said, a reinstall of the game might do some good too. first i'll defragment my XP drive (I have dual boot), then i'll probably just delete my Vista installation (i never use Vista anymore) and transfer all that empty disc space to my XP drive. I've reinstalled my GPU drivers and DirectX now without any result but i'm confident this can be fixed somehow and will keep u up to date about any future progress,
Greetings and many thx,
Gerby


----------

